# WHY DONT WE WANT OUT OF STATE HUNTERS?



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i think we shoiuld have some


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

browningboy,
I suggest you go back and read previous posts on this subject.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

BB,First you post if any one knows of any land you can hunt for free and then you think we should have some non-resident hunters.By some hunters, how many non-resident hunters is some?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:withstupid:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

it would make the state a lot of money


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

BB we have already talked about this issue, go back and read what we have posted. Like what GanderGrinder said, there is no use for restate, months of discussion.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Note the second part of his name "boy".


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like he is just a kid.He first starts a topic called land and states that he he is looking for land to hunt on for free.He than posts this topic about non-resident hunters and posts "I think we should have some".No mention of numbers,How those numbers of hunters would effect access,local economics,leasing,land purchases for hunting,etc.Like gandergrinder suggested,go back and read previous posts on this subject there are a ton of them.


----------

